# Tai Chi and Qi Gong Music



## FabianKreutzerSound (Jan 29, 2017)

Hey Guys,

I'm practicing Taichi Chuan and Qi Gong for years. It gives me power and relaxation and also inspires me as a musician. I've composed many songs because of martial arts.

A couple of days ago I uploaded my Video
*"1 HOUR RELAXED ASIAN MARTIAL ARTS MUSIC ".*






What's your opinion about the music? I'm very interested in your thoughts. If the first song doesn't match your taste, please skip a bit forward to get an impression.

Thanks for your time and feedback. 

Fabian


----------



## greytowhite (Jan 29, 2017)

I don't really listen to music when I practice. It's pretty demanding on the mind to practice internals, music is too distracting.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 29, 2017)

I do not use music or Taijiquan or Qigong or for that matter any form of meditation either.


----------



## mograph (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks, but like the others, I prefer to practice in silence.
However, every now and then, I do a section of a form to this track, just to get my blood up.
(I move every two bars, not on every beat, so it's still a slow form.)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 30, 2017)

mograph said:


> Thanks, but like the others, I prefer to practice in silence.
> However, every now and then, I do a section of a form to this track, just to get my blood up.
> (I move every two bars, not on every beat, so it's still a slow form.)



Sure post video that ONLY show in Canada.


----------



## mograph (Jan 30, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> Sure post video that ONLY show in Canada.


Bah! How about these? (_Libertango_ by Piazzolla, with Yo-Yo Ma)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 30, 2017)

mograph said:


> Bah! How about these? (_Libertango_ by Piazzolla, with Yo-Yo Ma)



Those worked, Iike it. I like the Cello, if I had it to do over again I would have taken up the Cello instead of the Guitar.... that way I could have a Cello collecting dust in my house instead of 3 different Guitars


----------



## mograph (Jan 30, 2017)

To the OP: to each his own, but many of us _concentrate_ while practicing, and find music to be a distraction. Personally, I see your music as relaxing (yin), useful if the intention (yi) of the practice were to relax. Sometimes it is, sometimes it is not. But it's nice music.


----------



## FabianKreutzerSound (Feb 4, 2017)

Hey guys, thanks for your feedback. 
For me music helps a lot to push the switch between my busy life and my tai chi practice in the evening.
I prefere music with easy melodies, so it doesn't get to distracting when I practice.
Of course I can not listen to my own music while practicing, because i would always analyse my music 

Thank you all for your comments.

Fabian


----------



## Juany118 (Feb 4, 2017)

mograph said:


> To the OP: to each his own, but many of us _concentrate_ while practicing, and find music to be a distraction. Personally, I see your music as relaxing (yin), useful if the intention (yi) of the practice were to relax. Sometimes it is, sometimes it is not. But it's nice music.



I think it depends on the mindset.  I need to "flow" when properly doing this, or some of the flow based drills in the FMA I study.  I found that in the beginning the music helped because I am someone who tends to "over think" things sometimes.  If I find the right music though I flow and do not think.


----------



## JP3 (Feb 5, 2017)

At my school we always practice with mindless techno/house music playing, as I've found that nearly all violent encounters have taken place in such environments.

I am kidding, y'all.  We do a round-robin type of Pandora station selecting at the beginning of each class, with the newbies not being told the rules, which are simple:  If you don't toss something out which gets at least 2 "Yeah, that'll work" from the upper ranks, then it defaults back to my Van Halen station.

I've converted a lot of teenagers to the Eddie Van Halen guitar sound, just sayin'...


----------



## AnyanAP (Feb 16, 2017)

right music?


----------

